# It was only a matter of time....Archetype Rabea. Ok then



## Legion (Aug 3, 2022)

Just leaving this here in case anyone was interested.

The focus is *SYNTH* sounds for some reason


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 3, 2022)

Legion said:


> Just leaving this here in case anyone was interested.
> 
> The focus is *SYNTH* sounds for some reason



lmao 
do we really need more 5150/jcm800 sims from neural at this point


----------



## nickgray (Aug 3, 2022)

Archetype: Glenn Fricker


----------



## profwoot (Aug 3, 2022)

Presumably amp 3 would be his super kraken? Very interested in this one; not sure I'll buy it but it's def getting a trial eventually.


----------



## Legion (Aug 3, 2022)

I'm just so fatigued with neural DSP man. 

Wish they'd release a master suite and made all the effects in their plugins modular. 

Gojira is the only thing in their catalogue that's worth a shit. But even that has no Chorus pedal in the fx loop, it's only pre-distortion. 

I'm happy with metallurgy, thank you


----------



## sleewell (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Avedas (Aug 4, 2022)

Sounds nice as usual.

The focus is synth sounds because you could have already done the rest of this demo with their previous plugins.


----------



## akinari (Aug 4, 2022)

nickgray said:


> Archetype: Glenn Fricker


You turn the mids below 11 o'clock and the plugin softlocks your DAW and complains for 15 minutes about the guitar being a midrange instrument

When you activate the tuner it lectures you for 45 minutes about how you're wasting the producers time and should have a guitar that stays in tune

Left clicking and right clicking the mic in the cabinet section unlocks a special easter egg where Glenn has an aneurysm talking about vocalists who cup the mic


----------



## ShredmasterD (Aug 4, 2022)

i bought the petrucci archetype. at fist it was ear candy but then when listening closely the amp distortion sounds like shit. turn of the noise gate and listen.


----------



## Matt08642 (Aug 4, 2022)

ShredmasterD said:


> i bought the petrucci archetype. at fist it was ear candy but then when listening closely the amp distortion sounds like shit. turn of the noise gate and listen.



My issue with NDSP has always been the IRs. Either I'm doing something _completely_ wrong, or they're just not good and try making up for it by saying there's "s0o0o0o0o many combinations". All these plugins sound 100x better with a York/OwnHammer IR.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Aug 4, 2022)

Sorry for asking, but who's that Rabea guy? Is he in a band I should have listened to?


----------



## ShredmasterD (Aug 4, 2022)

Lemonbaby said:


> Sorry for asking, but who's that Rabea guy? Is he in a band I should have listened to?


he's a you tube salesman , aka 'influencer' and friend of mr. chapman, the other youtube influencer


----------



## Lemonbaby (Aug 4, 2022)

ShredmasterD said:


> he's a you tube salesman , aka 'influencer' and friend of mr. chapman, the other youtube influencer



Thanks, noted. Explains why I only found some of his pointless riffing on Youtube called "original songs". Production sounded quite good though.


----------



## ShredmasterD (Aug 4, 2022)

Lemonbaby said:


> Thanks, noted. Explains why I only found some of his pointless riffing on Youtube called "original songs". Production sounded quite good though.


i don't think he's a bad player, just his fame seems to be mostly youtube related and not from record sales or being a legendary guitarist


----------



## Lemonbaby (Aug 4, 2022)

ShredmasterD said:


> i don't think he's a bad player, just his fame seems to be mostly youtube related and not from record sales or being a legendary guitarist



It's not about his skills, I just think he's marketed way beyond his significance/contribution to the guitar world. That orchestrated campaign across various YT channels is a little ridiculous. Peter Honoré (yeah, I know: who's that again?) also got a little carried away with the title for his ad. "Archetype: Rabea plugin from Neural DSP - Legendary tones from an absolute legend.". Going right for the top-shelf wording, how's he going to call Steve Vai or John Petrucci?


----------



## ShredmasterD (Aug 4, 2022)

Lemonbaby said:


> It's not about his skills, I just think he's marketed way beyond his significance/contribution to the guitar world. That orchestrated campaign across various YT channels is a little ridiculous. Peter Honoré (yeah, I know: who's that again?) also got a little carried away with the title for his ad. "Archetype: Rabea plugin from Neural DSP - Legendary tones from an absolute legend.". Going right for the top-shelf wording, how's he going to call Steve Vai or John Petrucci?


i guess " making it " in the guitar world in 2022 means being popular as a youtube personality and influencer/ product pitch man.


----------



## CanserDYI (Aug 4, 2022)

This all feels like reiterations of the same stuff... so is it kinda like we are just paying for really expensive presets of the same shit? I guess theres synth stuff in this one which is cool.


----------



## shredmechanic (Aug 4, 2022)

Geez...this is real? This reminds me of that YouTube Terry Berry guy's Djentgod plugin with the cardboard interface. One of those plugins you're not sure is real or a joke.


----------



## -Cetanu- (Aug 4, 2022)

NDSP are a joke at this point. QC owners should be furious that Neural always hype and overpromise but never keep said promises.


----------



## Legion (Aug 4, 2022)

I actually quite like Rabea. 
He's one of the few guitar players who has an instantly recognizable style (to my ears anyway). 
I'm not going to cast doubt on his skill or ability, and frankly, he is absolutely a giant on the modern guitar scene. Of course there's gonna be heavy marketing involved. We live in a world where you need to AGGRESSIVELY market yourself in order to be able to eat if you're an artist. 


That being said, it's Neural DSP I'm tired of.


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 4, 2022)

__





Another NeuralDSP plugin incoming


No idea what that is!




www.sevenstring.org





Thread merge?



Lemonbaby said:


> Sorry for asking, but who's that Rabea guy? Is he in a band I should have listened to?



Although not mainly known for that, his old band Toska has a couple of fantastic albums (pretty much in the vein of the demo track).


----------



## Legion (Aug 4, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do it


----------



## Netherhound (Aug 4, 2022)

Archetype - Deez Nutz


----------



## Crungy (Aug 4, 2022)

I like his playing and riffage and generally like his videos. I haven't bought anything he's demoed, but his video on the Walrus Slo had me itching for one.

That aside, I don't think I'll be buying any NDSP stuff.


----------



## profwoot (Aug 4, 2022)

Both of Toska's albums are great, and his Grinding Gears albums are all great as well. Youtube is still his main thing, just like Misha's various non-Periphery hustles are his main thing. The guy can write and play, and is also making a living as a musician, so legit enough for me.


----------



## nickgray (Aug 5, 2022)

akinari said:


> You turn the mids below 11 o'clock and the plugin softlocks your DAW and complains for 15 minutes about the guitar being a midrange instrument



Protip: you can bypass the softlock by playing 5 Judas Priest riffs.

If you plug in a Gibson your system bluescreens.

If the VST detects you're doing too many takes, you'll start getting snarky comments by Glenn about your general incompetence.

If you plug in a bass with ever so slightly old strings... may god help you.


----------



## nickgray (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Legion (Aug 5, 2022)

nickgray said:


> View attachment 111978




LMFAO


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 5, 2022)

nickgray said:


> View attachment 111978




I just nostalgia’s so hard I did a physical head whip motion. 

Spider 2 baby!!!!!!!


----------



## Legion (Aug 5, 2022)

Fucking Line 6 --> Curve 9 is KILLING me


----------



## Giest (Aug 5, 2022)

Gotta be honest. Absolute snore. Lots of held notes with little phrasing relevance, little shredding, and total lack of interesting rhythms. Reeks of corporate slapped together bullshit.


----------



## Dayn (Aug 5, 2022)

I'm really enjoying the effects and the synth tracks super well. I'm having a blast with it. If I can get it on sale I'll grab it, but I already have a swathe of plugins already.

I can't say I'm surprised to see so many people ragging on the name without trying the sound, even on the NeuralDSP page. Everyone knows that tone is in the name.


----------



## Jamiecrain (Aug 5, 2022)

I'd never heard of Rabea until I saw this demo video. I loved it. The way the tune builds and constantly keeps drawing you in. To be honest I didn't pay any attention to the NDSP!


----------



## narad (Aug 5, 2022)

Lemonbaby said:


> It's not about his skills, I just think he's marketed way beyond his significance/contribution to the guitar world. That orchestrated campaign across various YT channels is a little ridiculous. Peter Honoré (yeah, I know: who's that again?) also got a little carried away with the title for his ad. "Archetype: Rabea plugin from Neural DSP - Legendary tones from an absolute legend.". Going right for the top-shelf wording, how's he going to call Steve Vai or John Petrucci?



It's the british sense. I've seen people be "absolute legends" for showing up with a pizza.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 5, 2022)

I don't get how the target demographic keeps buying these expensive plugins, I rocked a Digitech Multieffects pedal for 6 years before I found an Axe FX 2 for 1600 and rode that for the last 8 years.

Do guitarists just associate their tone fatigue to their gear and endlessly upgrade because someone else's rig and presets sound fresh?

I upgraded to the Neural Quad Cortex last year and it is great, but I'm not going to feed anyone snake oil that it sounds astronomically better than my Axe 2 did  My favorite thing about the thing is the interface, and the pitch shifting algorithms because that functionally adds something the Axe couldn't do very well.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Aug 5, 2022)

Given the fact you only get three amp models and 7 pedals, it seems a little expensive to me. However, these plugins are obviously sold to fans who want the very sound of "that one guitarist", be it Plini, Tim Henson or Rabea Massad. In this case it might be a good buy, even if it lacks the flexibility of a Line6 Helix Native.



narad said:


> It's the british sense. I've seen people be "absolute legends" for showing up with a pizza.



Not much different from the USofA, where everything's "awesome" and "genius".


----------



## GunpointMetal (Aug 5, 2022)

Lemonbaby said:


> Sorry for asking, but who's that Rabea guy? Is he in a band I should have listened to?


He was in Toska and has several solo releases, all good stuff if you like riffy post-metal. His likeable personality and YouTube personality overshadow his excellent music, unfortunately.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Aug 5, 2022)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I don't get how the target demographic keeps buying these expensive plugins, I rocked a Digitech Multieffects pedal for 6 years before I found an Axe FX 2 for 1600 and rode that for the last 8 years.
> 
> Do guitarists just associate their tone fatigue to their gear and endlessly upgrade because someone else's rig and presets sound fresh?


Yes. Probably 85% of guitarists who talk about gear on the internet are trying harder to get subs on their YouTube channel than finishing songs or playing shows. Active musicians don't have time to worry about owning 35 different plugins that all do the same thing. I've been using pretty much nothing but Helix and Helix Native since it came out, added a few IR packs, but otherwise I'm too busy playing when I have time to music versus having FOMO over some overpriced plugin that I can pull all the sounds out of what I already have if I need to.


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 5, 2022)

An “artist” I’ve never heard of with tone/sound I couldn’t pick out of a random playlist. This must be aimed at younger cats. I guess I gotta accept my age lol.


----------



## Crungy (Aug 5, 2022)

Youngins or those who are glued to those type of youtubers. Or gear "golfers" that think the next new shiny thing will make them a better player.


----------



## gunch (Aug 5, 2022)

Archetype: Rob Chapman


----------



## Crungy (Aug 5, 2022)

Every tone is "grrrrrrrrreeetings I'm Rob Chapman"


----------



## Matt08642 (Aug 5, 2022)

Crungy said:


> Every tone is "grrrrrrrrreeetings I'm Rob Chapman"



It's just the same clean > edge of breakup > 5150 amps, but there's a special section that has a webcam filter to give you white guy dreads you can look at while you play.


----------



## ShredmasterD (Aug 9, 2022)

gunch said:


> Archetype: Rob Chapman


to be demoed by the captain on andertons


----------



## shredmechanic (Aug 9, 2022)

Archetype: Andy from PGS


----------



## michael_bolton (Aug 9, 2022)

Crungy said:


> Youngins or those who are glued to those type of youtubers. Or gear "golfers" that think the next new shiny thing will make them a better player.



I like to spend few min here and there throwing together some riffs for me to practice over. Synth sounds in this plugin can defo be used to mix it up a bit for some background riffage. 11111-00000-11111 sounds fresh this way 
Not gonna buy it though, too spensive for what I would "need" it for.


----------



## CanserDYI (Aug 9, 2022)

Still think Plini, Nolly, and Gojira plug ins are the only ones worth the money, and there is a ton of overlap in there.

I tried this one, and in my opinion its fun to fuck with the synth stuff, no where near fun enough to purchase.


----------



## Crungy (Aug 9, 2022)

It seems kind of weird too, since I don't think of synth stuff and Rabea. He's a riff machine and a decent soloist.


----------



## ShredmasterD (Aug 9, 2022)

starting a dead pool, err... archetype pool. who's next?


----------



## nickgray (Aug 9, 2022)

ShredmasterD said:


> who's next?


 
Archetype: Fred Durst


----------



## ShredmasterD (Aug 9, 2022)

nickgray said:


> Archetype: Fred Durst


wes borland quit over that


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 9, 2022)

nickgray said:


> Archetype: Glenn Fricker


Based off a Line 6 Spider


----------



## nickgray (Aug 9, 2022)

WarMachine said:


> Based off a Line 6 Spider



Check page 2


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 9, 2022)

nickgray said:


> Check page 2


FUCK


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Aug 10, 2022)

Are there any plugins that do just the synth stuff? That could be fun.


----------



## ShredmasterD (Aug 10, 2022)

Archetype:

K-ON


----------



## Purelojik (Aug 10, 2022)

profwoot said:


> Both of Toska's albums are great, and his Grinding Gears albums are also great. Youtube is still his main thing, just like Misha's various non-Periphery hustles are his main thing. The guy can write and play and is also making a living as a musician, so legit enough for me.


Add the Totemist with their killer album 2880 too (if you haven't listened to it def check it out). He's a phenomenal player, and I genuinely think he should receive accolades for his talent. This is a new age where you don't need to go platinum to make a mark. As for NDSP, I dig the Omega a ton, and a lot of my recordings use that amp, but lately, I've been jamming with the Otto Amp II II II II. At first, I hated it, but then I used it in a mix and absolutely adored it more than the omega.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 12, 2022)

ShredmasterD said:


> wes borland quit over that


Let's be honest here. Archetype: Wes Borland would sell like wildfire though.


----------



## ShredmasterD (Aug 12, 2022)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Let's be honest here. Archetype: Wes Borland would sell like wildfire though.


he was the talent


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 12, 2022)

ShredmasterD said:


> he was the talent


Heavy riffs (even if not the most technically proficient), varied yet interesting guitar tones, and an even more interesting visual kei aesthetic for his stage presence... Seems like a winning formula.


----------



## Strobe (Aug 12, 2022)

Crungy said:


> Youngins or those who are glued to those type of youtubers. Or gear "golfers" that think the next new shiny thing will make them a better player.



I'm 40 and I dig Rabea. Some of the neural stuff is great, some of it is not - but I do not fault them for releasing something for a popular guy who I also happen to think has a great (and recognizable) sound.


----------



## Crungy (Aug 12, 2022)

Holy shit yeah... A Wes one could be interesting.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Aug 13, 2022)

I think Neural is kinda damned if they do, damned if they don't

They released two Fortin amps, then another (Cali) and people said they were too similar.

Then they released the Archetype suites. Nolly. Gojira. And the Omega amp. Abasi. People bitched that all they do is metal. So now we've had Plini, Tim Henson, Cory Wong, and a model of a Fender amp. That's pretty diverse IMO.

Petrucci looked really good too, with lots of cool features. And this also looks cool. I just don't need any of this synth stuff.

But really - it seems like people are just going to bitch and moan about everything. They're a plugin company, and it's a one-off sale model, not a subscription model. So the way to keep functioning as a business is to have a steady stream of products. They've released sims of "interesting" amps like the Cali, Meshuggah, Omega, Fender, and the Archetype series is becoming much more fully featured. 

Are they guilty of some "drip feeding"? Sure. Gojira pitch shift pedal. Then Petrucci with a proper step-wise shifter. Same with harmonisers, doublers etc. But again, that's the only way to do it with this model. If they splurged the "ultimate" plugin with 50 amp models, all the effects in the world etc, they have no more future revenue stream.

Personally, I think any one of these suites is a fantastic product for a guitar player. If you're a basic metal guy, spend $100 on the Nolly and you have all the clean, dirty, riff and lead tones you can feasibly want to have.


----------



## Hoss632 (Aug 13, 2022)

A lot of jealously in this thread. He might not be "big" in america but Rabea is very well known across europe, and gaining popularity hear. He's the former guitarist for Dorje and Toska, and is the guitarist for Frog Leap, as well as his solo stuff. He's one of the few that has a distinct sound, at least to me that I know it's him when he plays. That said, in the grand scheme of things, if folks feel he isn't "big enough" to have his own plug in, then there are A LOT of bands/artists that frankly don't either.


----------



## PatientMental76 (Aug 13, 2022)

I just wish they would do iconic amps instead of "signature" ones


----------



## Hoss632 (Aug 13, 2022)

PatientMental76 said:


> I just wish they would do iconic amps instead of "signature" ones


Agreed, especially given how good the Soldano plug in sounds.


----------



## narad (Aug 14, 2022)

If Rick Beato can get a signature Les Paul, Rabea can get a signature chunk of software.


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Aug 14, 2022)

I truly dig Neural DSP stuff.

I've bought both Gojira and Petrucci. I wish that they would make a plugin where you could mix and match effects, heads, and cabs.

I think they would make more profit from micro transactions in the long run.

The Gojira plugin is great for both rhythm and lead but I can't seem to find a good rhythm tone using the Petrucci because the distortion/gain is a bit too sizzly/hissy. However, I think it's great for lead tones when quad tracked.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Aug 15, 2022)

Flappydoodle said:


> If they splurged the "ultimate" plugin with 50 amp models, all the effects in the world etc, they have no more future revenue stream.


Well, they did release hardware that was original advertised to load the plugins for $1800 and they're still putting newer/better special FX into their $100 a pop plugins, so as far as I'm concerned they still have their ass firmly implanted on their face, but I'm not the target market for the plugins. I would already have a Quad Cortex if they implemented all the crap they bragged about before they shipped the first five rounds of Beta devices to the pre-order suckers, and probably would have bought a few of the plugins to load on there.


----------



## Kaura (Aug 15, 2022)

Anyone else find this plugin awfully noisy? I mean, even noisier than the Nameless Suite? I thought it was just because I used a Strat with single-coils but I tried it with my HSS Strat and it was just as noisy. Cranking the noise gate helps but it's still there. And it's not ground noise or whatever because I only hear it when I pluck the strings. Almost like the plugin has a built-in white noise generator.


----------



## ShredmasterD (Aug 15, 2022)

Kaura said:


> Anyone else find this plugin awfully noisy? I mean, even noisier than the Nameless Suite? I thought it was just because I used a Strat with single-coils but I tried it with my HSS Strat and it was just as noisy. Cranking the noise gate helps but it's still there. And it's not ground noise or whatever because I only hear it when I pluck the strings. Almost like the plugin has a built-in white noise generator.


i found the petrucci does the same thing. without the noise gate squashing everything crunchy its not very good. plus, artifacts galore.


----------



## Roberto Djentz (Aug 15, 2022)

ShredmasterD said:


> i found the petrucci does the same thing. without the noise gate squashing everything crunchy its not very good. plus, artifacts galore.


So true, I bought the Petrucci very soon after demoing it.. but then I disliked it aside from leads


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 20, 2022)

Kaura said:


> Anyone else find this plugin awfully noisy? I mean, even noisier than the Nameless Suite? I thought it was just because I used a Strat with single-coils but I tried it with my HSS Strat and it was just as noisy. Cranking the noise gate helps but it's still there. And it's not ground noise or whatever because I only hear it when I pluck the strings. Almost like the plugin has a built-in white noise generator.



Rabea explained on the livestream that it's basically as noisy as the real amp it models (the Victory Kraken), which isn't the quietest amp by any means. Also, considering he doesn't even use noise gates I suspect he doesn't give a damn 

As much as I despise NDSP business strategy, I might actually get this when it gets on sale because the synth is just so damn fun.


----------



## guitaardvark (Aug 20, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Still think Plini, Nolly, and Gojira plug ins are the only ones worth the money, and there is a ton of overlap in there.
> 
> I tried this one, and in my opinion its fun to fuck with the synth stuff, no where near fun enough to purchase.


Agreed. I have Plini and Nolly, and while I could realistically get away with even just one of those, both of them cover so much sonic territory that I'm having a hard time imagining why I would need any of the other plugins. Of course, everyone's needs are different, though.

I will say that it's frustrating that they don't add the "quality of life" features as updates to their old plugins. It took Nolly a year to get an update with a tuner, and features like the doubler, transposition, etc., would be great to have on older plugins.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Aug 20, 2022)

Between the Soldano and the Omega plugins I can't be bothered anymore those two sound so fucking good haha. The synth is really cool. Maybe one day it'll end up on the QC


----------



## profwoot (Sep 7, 2022)

I recently did the trial and have some thoughts:

I get where people are coming from regarding the lead amp -- it's not really different enough from other NDSP stuff to distinguish it from those in various other plugins. I definitely didn't find it to be noisy like others have complained about, and it's pretty versatile, but not essential.

If you spend all your time on the high gain amp, that's about all you need to hear.

For me, however, the crunch amp is probably my favorite I've ever played, and I prefer the clean amp over the ones in Wong. 

The effects are where the plugin really stands out, imo. The two different fuzzes, ODs, and octavers are all great. The delay is also my favorite I've tried in plugin form. The crossover knob is essential to get complex rhythms in the delay trails, and the icecicles function either adds some fun high-freq interest to the mix, or if you roll off the highs, adds a lovely organ-like drone behind your playing. Combined with the reverb, which uses an airy cathedral/cloud style without the harshness of most spring or plate algorithms, and particularly with the freeze function, I love the ambient pads you can create. Play a sparse progression on the "airy guitar pad" preset and tell me your heart rate doesn't drop by 10 bpm. I love's Bea's ambient stuff and this plugin makes it easy to get that vibe.

The synth is also a lot of fun. Putting it before the effects and then mixing it ~20/80 with a cab-free high gain tone I created a filthy patch that I named "the devil's butthole". Not sure how mixable it would be or how much I'd use the synth in general for recording, but it's fun.

I'm now doing the trial of Petrucci, and my impression is basically the opposite. The crunch and lead amps are a great alternative to the 5150-style amps I usually play, but the effects don't really do anything for me. The crystal function on the delay seems like a less-refined and harsher version of the icecicles on the Bea, and the reverb is bland. I'm not really a fan of chorus, flanger, and phaser effects, so not much to say there.

I mostly play analog gear lately so I'm not in a rush, but I'll snag Bea next time it's half off.


----------

